# TwistTheWeb Live Competition #7



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Date: 9/11/11
Where: TwistTheWeb.com




Note: Please check your time zones to make sure you participate at the right time!
Note: For Magic, participants will use their own timer and report their times.

_Competitors_


Spoiler



2x2
hovair, NSKuber, yuxuibbs

3x3
Bubitrek, hovair, NSKuber, WebCamCuber, yuxuibbs

3x3 (OH)
hovair, NSKuber

Magic
hovair

4x4

5x5

Pyraminx

Megaminx

Square-1



_Results_


Spoiler



2x2
NSKuber's results: 2.44, 3.60, (4.60), 1.96, (1.34), 2.09, 3.53, 2.77, 4.29, 2.54, 3.45, 2.48 = 2.95
hovair's results: 4.83, 8.58, 8.53, 9.14, 9.48, 11.90, 8.68, 9.69, (12.04), (4.62), 9.61, 6.70 = 8.71
yuxuibbs's results: 13.45, 7.42, (16.39), 12.05, 9.01, 6.71, 12.04, 8.59, 13.55, (5.92), 9.94, 8.49 = 10.13

3x3
Bubitrek's results: 13.44, 13.22, 11.96, 12.34, (17.01), 13.27, 13.09, 14.12, (11.68), 13.32, 12.66, 13.40 = 13.08
NSKuber's results: 15.92, 17.21, (14.16), 21.07, 16.87, 17.03, 14.72, 14.67, 15.62, 15.62, (21.71), 16.17 = 16.49
yuxuibbs's results: 17.44, 17.23, (22.95), 18.51, 21.28, (13.10), 19.99, 20.40, 16.50, 17.43, 17.20, 22.69 = 18.87
hovair's results: (33.76), 25.15, 25.39, 25.06, 30.65, 21.96, (16.57), 29.42, 24.21, 27.29, 28.26, 17.24 = 26.46
WebCamCuber's results: (DNS), DNS, 18.50, 21.58, 21.51, 20.46, 24.84, (16.72), 19.46, 19.32, 21.88, 17.56 = DNF

3x3 (OH)
NSKuber's results: (34.57), 41.54, 39.88, 44.53, (57.16), 38.00, 46.79, 42.07, 56.02, 51.04, 46.02, 40.37 = 44.63
hovair's results: 41.03, 1:12.43, (DNF), (33.08), 37.56, 44.52, 40.20, 49.48, 38.56, 40.17, 35.43, 47.83 = 44.72

Magic
hovair's results: 1.30, (1.72), 1.58, 1.69, 1.71, 1.51, 1.72, 1.68, 1.32, 0.96, 1.25, (0.88) = 1.47



There are no sign-ups; just show up in the room at the proper time.
If you kibitz, or otherwise don't complete a round, it is counted as a DNS, with one exception.
If you cannot complete a round for a reason that is not under your control, you may redo the missed rounds sometime after that event but before I upload the results.
The results will be uploaded here, in this post.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Sorry about cancelling mine  But I didn't think you would want to run any more

I will be providing prizes for this (the $n off n cubes) regardless that I cancelled mine

And also, I will be getting on TTW periodically, and if you happen to catch me, you might just get a prize!


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

_The competition starts in 7 minutes!_


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes, I'm already there


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

_If you want to compete in 5x5, it starts in an hour!_


----------



## Hovair (Sep 11, 2011)

do winners get prizes or something?


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

_Nope._


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Hoviar, after the results get posted, I'll apply my points system that I made up (from my first one) and use that to decide who gets the prize.

Prize? $n off of n cubes (excluding stickers) at my shop


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Hoviar, after the results get posted


 
_The results are already posted._


----------



## cubernya (Sep 11, 2011)

Derp. I'm going for a 4-5 mile run right now, so when I get back I'll apply the system...unless someone else wants to do it when I'm gone


----------



## Hovair (Sep 11, 2011)

how does t he system work?


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hovair said:


> how does t he system work?


 
vv



theZcuber said:


> 1st place in each event gets full points value
> 2nd place in each event gets 2/3 points value (rounded up)
> 3rd place in each event gets 1/3 points value (rounded up)
> 2x2 - 10 points
> ...


----------



## Hovair (Sep 11, 2011)

why wasnt anybody there for pyaminx and megaminx


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hovair said:


> why wasnt anybody there for pyaminx and megaminx


 
_What do you mean?_


----------



## Hovair (Sep 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> _What do you mean?_


 
Well at 3:00 I waited for the ttw competetion thing for pyraminx and nothing showed up. I waited for an hour and nobody/nothing about the online comp was there.


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hovair said:


> Well at 3:00 I waited for the ttw competetion thing for pyraminx and nothing showed up. I waited for an hour and nobody/nothing about the online comp was there.


 
_That's odd. Like all of the earlier events, I made the room 5 minutes early. I left at ~3:02EDT since no one was there._


----------



## Hovair (Sep 11, 2011)

weird. Know one was there.


----------



## Clayy9 (Sep 11, 2011)

_Were you also there at Megaminx?_


----------



## Hovair (Sep 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> _Were you also there at Megaminx?_


 yes


----------



## cubernya (Sep 12, 2011)

Since there weren't a lot of competitors due to short notice and lots of events skipped, the points aren't that high and very close.

1) NSKuber - 35 points
2) yuxuibbs - 19 points
3) Bubitrek - 15 points
4) hovair - 12 points

Thus, NSKuber, yuxuibbs, and Bubitrek will get $n off of n cubes (excluding stickers) at my shop for the next month (so until 10/11/11) if they put their name in the notes to seller.

However, since hovair was very close (3 points off) and there weren't many events that were actually held, you can have it too!

Also, I'll be in TTW for the next 10-15 minutes, so catch me in a room and you'll get a reward!


----------

